# Yet ANOTHER Oil Train Derailment!



## gunrunnerjohn

http://www.reuters.com/article/2015/03/07/canada-derailment-idUSL1N0W90G420150307

Boy, is this ever going to end?


----------



## Big Ed

gunrunnerjohn said:


> http://www.reuters.com/article/2015/03/07/canada-derailment-idUSL1N0W90G420150307
> 
> Boy, is this ever going to end?




*Yet ANOTGHER Oil Train Derailment!*
Your slurring your title John. 
Too many cocktails?


----------



## Big Ed

It is never going to end as more and more oil is getting shipped by rail.


----------



## Bwells

Big Ed: I didn't see a G in Gunrunners title however I think you missed an S in this post


It is never going to end as more and more oil get shipped by rail.

S here


----------



## Big Ed

Bwells said:


> Big Ed: I didn't see a G in Gunrunners title however I think you missed an S in this post
> 
> 
> It is never going to end as more and more oil get shipped by rail.
> 
> S here


He fixed it right after I added.

HUH? An S? 
Where after the word get?


----------



## Fire21

Why are these trains suddenly wrecking so much? Freight has run over those rails for years with no news-making events. Are these trains too heavy? Is the cargo slopping around changing the center of gravity in the cars? Are the rails too old or poorly maintained? Are the cars improperly designed? Is there sabotage?


----------



## Bwells

Big Ed: Yes sir, should be gets, not get. No big deal but I am trying to keep the English language alive as all the texting lingo keeps our kids from learning to speak and write correctly.


----------



## Big Ed

Fixed. 

For the kids, u no wha i meen?


----------



## Bwells

Even better! Good job.


----------



## wvgca

I was talking to a friend that is a CN engineer this evening, and he mentioned that there have been several incidents on that line... his opinion was poor maintinence for the tonnage moved ... he thought that in the last tie upgrade / replacement he heard that they were only changing every seventh tie on most parts .. not enough to properly support the tonnage and speed .


----------



## MtRR75

wvgca said:


> I was talking to a friend that is a CN engineer this evening, and he mentioned that there have been several incidents on that line... his opinion was poor maintinence for the tonnage moved ... he thought that in the last tie upgrade / replacement he heard that they were only changing every seventh tie on most parts .. not enough to properly support the tonnage and speed .


Well, the local CSX line had its ties replaced a couple of years ago, and now they are replacing the rails. So, hopefully we won't have any problems around here.


----------



## mopac

my local newspaper

http://www.stltoday.com/business/lo...cle_32580dd3-b779-57e3-8051-602ce6878dfc.html


----------



## Old_Hobo

Careful mopac....big ed will say you've been trumped! :laugh:


----------

